

Create diagrams online  - speedyone
http://www.processon.com/

======
dragonwriter
There's _lots_ of online diagramming software out there, and there is nothing
I can see that sets this apart other than the fact it seems to have a Facebook
clone built in, which if I had to list all the features I want in an online
diagramming tool, would only fail to be last on the list because it wouldn't
be on the list at all.

If it has any advantages _as a diagramming tool_ , it isn't doing a good job
of selling them.

